# Goldie



## goldie1 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is Goldie


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

So cute! I love her color, and her darker brown nose.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute. how old is she

she is very poodly, what generation is she, is she a english/america mintuer/toy


----------



## brazilianangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww how cute!
I love her colour and her cute little red colar


----------



## goldie1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Goldie is 1yr. She was given to me by my oldest son. I am not sure of her generation.


----------

